# The Sky Style - Download Thread function now available to all users.



## Michael Morris (Jul 20, 2004)

That WotC test style has been evaluated so I've taken the copyrighted header graphics out and replaced them with ENWorld's standard setup. The new style is christened "Sky" and is a nice white background / black background style I think you guys will like.

Meanwhile, with Russ' approval the Download Threads feature has been opened up to all users.


----------



## doghead (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey spoony


Interestingly, in the sky style, everything fits nicely across my screen. In the other styles your banner forces the post off the right side of the screen.

Now off to try out the download thread feature.

doghead


----------



## andargor (Jul 20, 2004)

Ooooh, baby! The Sky style has honest-to-goodness arrows!

Well, it's too bright for me, but if there were a style that uses the default forum style dark colors, but with arrows (REAL arrows!), life would be soooo sweet!

Andargor


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 20, 2004)

andargor said:
			
		

> Ooooh, baby! The Sky style has honest-to-goodness arrows!
> 
> Well, it's too bright for me, but if there were a style that uses the default forum style dark colors, but with arrows (REAL arrows!), life would be soooo sweet!
> 
> Andargor




That would be electric blue.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 20, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Hey spoony
> 
> 
> Interestingly, in the sky style, everything fits nicely across my screen. In the other styles your banner forces the post off the right side of the screen.
> ...




Uhm, sky and default have the same exact header, so this shouldn't occur.  Care to attach a screenshot?


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 20, 2004)

Nice!

If you feel for it, I would really like a style exactly like the default one, but with inverted colors. Dark background is usually friendly for your eyes and brain, but sometimes when you've read black text to white background for a couple of hours the ligher text burns. 

With inverted, I mean you subtract the current color values from FF, so, #FFCCCC changes to #003333, because:
FF-FF = 00
FF-CC = 33
FF-CC = 33

Thanks!


----------



## andargor (Jul 20, 2004)

Spoony Bard said:
			
		

> That would be electric blue.




Ah, yes. At the risk of sounding as difficult as a three year old child, that style is, well, electric blue. 

If the stealth style would have the default icons or if a "Classic" style would exist with the same colors as the "Forum Default " (dark gray on gray) but with the default icons, it would act like a pacifier for me. 

Andargor


----------



## Staffan (Jul 20, 2004)

Looks nice, though there's one minor problem with the Sky look: Admin/Moderator names become invisible (being white text on white background). Shouldn't be too hard to fix, though.

Oh, and 



Spoiler



test


.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 20, 2004)

Now we just need to have specialized subforum logos that don't default to a black background.


----------



## Ferret (Jul 20, 2004)

andargor said:
			
		

> Ooooh, baby! The Sky style has honest-to-goodness arrows!
> 
> Well, it's too bright for me, but if there were a style that uses the default forum style dark colors, but with arrows (REAL arrows!), life would be soooo sweet!
> 
> Andargor




Arrows?

Anyway this hurts my eyes. So I dislike it. Sorry.

Reminds me of the time I crashed my computer 'cos I fidled with the theme colours.


Any chance of doing one where the boxes fade into the back ground leaving no edge?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 20, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Now we just need to have specialized subforum logos that don't default to a black background.




I've been trying to get that right for months Ryan.  The problem lies in how Macromedia Fireworks processes anti-aliased gifs, and I haven't found a good workaround.

Guys, I do listen to your ideas here.  I think Psioncisist's idea for a reversed style is clever and I'll definately look into it in the near future.  I've also been trying to figure out a clean fix to some display problems.


----------



## doghead (Jul 21, 2004)

Spoony Bard said:
			
		

> Uhm, sky and default have the same exact header, so this shouldn't occur.  Care to attach a screenshot?




Err, I would love to, but don't how to get one. A foreign language os can be a real pain at times.

Sorry, wasn't really clear there. I use steath (Arrows would be very stealthy, btw. Being default vBulletin they would make the boards more innoccious) and the 'banner' I was talking about was your sig.  

the head of the dog.


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 22, 2004)

Ohh. I just noticed the green "active link" color is gone! Much better now. Thanks.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 22, 2004)

Guys, I do intend to revamp the graphics as soon as the server can take it and I find the time.  At the moment though my hands are tied up doing 15+ stylesheets for another company.


----------

